# Leicester - discussion, decent bars etc



## JE:5 (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone else from Leicester?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm from Coalville near Leicester, but have lived up in Lancaster for the last 12 years.  Better to be nearer the seaside.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm not from Leicester, but I grew up fairly near it and my Mum lived in Syston for a while.

I like it.  uit's a nice, medium-sized city.  It's lively enough, friendly and there's plenty to do.  The market is second to none as well.  

I visited the uni a couple of weeks ago.  It was the first time I'd been for a couple of years and I still liked the place.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 13, 2006)

I grew up about a mile away from Roadkill and would second what he says.

Also, the mighty Leicester City reside there and by association it's the greatest city on earth


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 13, 2006)

Lived there for a mighty long time in total, tried to escape to Southampton and London but always get the calling of home, and it's a hell of a lot nicer than Southampton that's for sure!!


----------



## jbob (Oct 15, 2006)

Not from there, but have lived there on and off for the past 15 years and live there now. It's very average all round, really. I'm looking forward to leaving next year.


----------



## twisted_angel (Oct 17, 2006)

Im from nr Leicester..closer to Loughborough though


----------



## baldrick (Oct 17, 2006)

i'm from leicester.  it's ok. i don't live there any more though.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 17, 2006)

jbob said:
			
		

> Not from there, but have lived there on and off for the past 15 years and live there now. It's very average all round, really. I'm looking forward to leaving next year.



Average is the new great? Just toned down.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 17, 2006)

Grew up around 30 miles from Leicester.  Used to go there to buy pornography and ex army stuff (combat trousers etc for my punk look) when I was 14.

I quite like the place.


----------



## jbob (Oct 19, 2006)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> Average is the new great? Just toned down.


Meh


----------



## NostalgiaBytes (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm from near Leicester too, I live between Loughborough and Burton, in Ashby, I love it, lots of nice country side. Unlike where I used to live, which was in Maidenhead, just south of London. I don't miss the south.


----------



## Janh (Oct 28, 2006)

JE:5 said:
			
		

> Anyone else from Leicester?



Yeah my home town. Lived in Stretton Rd and Glenfield.

I must get back to see the chaat house on the curry high street (can't remember what it's called). Warm memories of the place and people.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 28, 2006)

I went to Leicester Uni.  It wasn't a bad place, but most of what we did seem to revolve around the student union things... City centre seemed a bit rough on friday/saturday nights...


----------



## Onket (Oct 28, 2006)

I was born in Leicester but moved away when I was about 6 months old. So I'm not really that much help. I've been back to see family & stuff so, er, Bradgate Park is nice for a family picnic.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 28, 2006)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> I'm from Coalville near Leicester, but have lived up in Lancaster for the last 12 years.  Better to be nearer the seaside.


I did my PGCE at Leicester Uni, and did one of my teaching placements in Coalville. It weren't easy


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 28, 2006)

I was at university there in the late 70's and into 1980, and my impression was that Leicester (and the East Midlands generally) is what I'd call a "good bread and butter area."

It's not a pretty place, but you could have a good life there if you worked hard. And I've never seen a place with so many different types of bread (from independent bakers) - there was one loaf called a Rearsby that was so heavily packed with grain that you could pretty much put it through a plate glass window. Two slices of that, with butter or a similar spread and an apple and a piece of cheese, was a reasonable lunch. 

There was a market in the city centre which sold almost every kind of food you could think of; I went there for the hot sugared doughnuts 

Also, Leicester was one of the first cities in the UK to take the environment seriously - the local LEAF (Leicestershire Environmental Action Force) was one of the chief ones of its kind in the country back then.

Cold in winter though, at least for anyone fron the South West like me, and the people were often blunter than I was used to.


----------



## twisted_angel (Oct 31, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> Bradgate Park is nice for a family picnic.


 One of my most favourite places to go


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 31, 2006)

I used to go out a fair bit in Leicester in the early 90's so not much help now.

The Princess Charlotte was good for gigs back then

it's still there, just called The Charlotte  now

There were some excellent little shops in arcades round Silver Street

Bread and Roses was a great place to eat, underneath Blackthorn Books on the High Street.

I used to like Leicester


----------



## Rajjie (Nov 26, 2006)

Wahey! I'm from Leicester, although I live in London for Uni at the moment. The Charlotte is great for gigs and has a very large place in my heart. It was the first place I was ever drunk!

Janh, the street you're thinking of is Belgrave Road, where my parents still live.


----------



## JE:5 (Nov 27, 2006)

twisted_angel said:
			
		

> One of my most favourite places to go



Much fun biking down those hills at Bradgate park


----------



## JE:5 (Nov 27, 2006)

I actually grew up in Loughborough, I had to escape from there about 8 years ago to pursue my musical interests and set up a studio (absolutely nothing decent ever happened in Loughborough) and I got as far as Leicester  This place is slowly going downhill now though IMHO, No Abbey Park festival, recently axed the Caribbean carnival and nearly all the best clubs have shut down. (I even heard they might be shutting the Charlotte down, don't know how true that is though)

On the plus side Highfields is now a pretty decent place to live than it was when I first moved here.


----------



## Rajjie (Nov 27, 2006)

Me and my friends spend many-a-night during the summer camping (read- staying up all night and getting stoned outside a tent) in Braggie Park. He lives in Anstey, so it's just a quick climb over a couple of walls and you're in. You've gotta wait untill the wardens have cleared off, and make sure you've packed your stuff and have scarpered by the time the park opens again in the morning.

Where do all of you Leicester folk drink? When I'm back, I can be found in Odyssea in town, the Queen Vic (down some random alley near St Georges), or the High Cross, right at the bottom of High Street.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 27, 2006)

They've axed the caribbean carnival? but it was one of the best things about the summer  

proper shame that it seems to be going downhill, haven't any recent experience of clubs in leicester so can't comment, but it's worrying that cultural events are being got rid of.

what is the council doing?  leicester was never the most exciting place in the world, but i don't like this news.


----------



## twisted_angel (Nov 27, 2006)

JE:5 said:
			
		

> I actually grew up in Loughborough, I had to escape from there about 8 years ago to pursue my musical interests and set up a studio (absolutely nothing decent ever happened in Loughborough) and I got as far as Leicester  This place is slowly going downhill now though IMHO, No Abbey Park festival, recently axed the Caribbean carnival and nearly all the best clubs have shut down. (I even heard they might be shutting the Charlotte down, don't know how true that is though)
> 
> On the plus side Highfields is now a pretty decent place to live than it was when I first moved here.


I grew up in Loughborough too  
They are trying to get funding for the caribbean carnival next year so i was told..hope they get it.
I was told the Charlotte is no longer shutting down.
And yes highfields isnt too bad now, you can pull up at traffic lights without being done for kerb crawling


----------



## JE:5 (Dec 2, 2006)

twisted_angel said:
			
		

> I grew up in Loughborough too
> They are trying to get funding for the caribbean carnival next year so i was told..hope they get it.
> I was told the Charlotte is no longer shutting down.
> And yes highfields isnt too bad now, you can pull up at traffic lights without being done for kerb crawling



Well that's good news! They really should sort out the FREE abbey park festival again too, I miss that alot.


----------



## twisted_angel (Dec 5, 2006)

JE:5 said:
			
		

> Well that's good news! They really should sort out the FREE abbey park festival again too, I miss that alot.


Yes me too, used to love taking the kids to that.. lack of funds again


----------



## JE:5 (Dec 6, 2006)

twisted_angel said:
			
		

> Yes me too, used to love taking the kids to that.. lack of funds again



Yep, my mate went to the meeting with the council,  
police and organisers, no one could agree on anything.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 8, 2006)

At least we had the DNA festival this year, that was ace - totally free, all local artists, a good mix of music and people, and a ridiculously loud soundsystem blasting electro at all the shoppers coming back to Narborough Road from town.

Have lived in Leicester for a couple of years now and I quite like it. Yes, it's bland and MOR; yes, the clock tower is constantly awash with scratters; yes, there aren't many decent venues anymore. But if you want a life with clean(ish) air, lots of open space, plenty of good eats, a surprisingly healthy local scene bubbling under the surface, and the option of excitement in London a short train ride away, Leicester is great. We moved up here in hopes of being able to settle down together, buy a house, raise some kids and generally live quite a quiet, peaceable life, and on this score we have not been disappointed.

Town centre is still hideous on Friday and Saturday nights though.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 8, 2006)

I've always liked Leicester, nice city.

One of my younger brothers is at Uni there at the moment.


----------



## jbob (Dec 10, 2006)

*A mini Leicester Pub Guide*

To balance out my previously unenthusiastic post, I must say that although Leicester is kinda average in many respects, it's decent boozer level is exponentially high. 

My faves in no particular order:

The Black Horse - Last remaining traditional pub on Braunstone Gate. Has regular live music which ranges from the wonderful to hilariously dire. Always a few good guest ales on. Friendly place, mercifully wanker free.

The Criterion - awful 60's building that looks like a second division football clubhouse, but has the most amazing list of imported beers (a menu running to several pages, no less), fantastic draught lagers (Budvar Dark and another Czech lager I can't remember  ), about 6 lines of real Ale, and a couple of Cider lines. Cheap and good food, great jukebox (punk, ska, indie, 60's/70's - nothing past about 1989). Live music in the bar. Nice staff.

The Globe - used to be home of the goth in the late 80's, and to extent it still is. Although, it's always been a mixed crowd, having said that, so it's never too one dimensional. Good beers, nice enough staff, central location.

The Landsdown - retro theme, which normally I hate, but works quite well. Sister bar to the Orange Tree, so good tunes, good food and some beautiful people. Better ranage of beers than the OT. Nice cocktails.

The Looking Glass - About the only one of the 'swanky' bars I can really bear on Braunstone Gate. Excellent range of spirits, some decent imported lagers. Occassionally good live acts downstairs.

The Orange Tree - A bizarre oasis of taste on the High Street of hell. Generally good tunes, nearly always busy, decent food, booze range average. Staff are ok. The place where the beautiful indie kids hang out. Wicked beer garden.

Out of the Vaults - Basic spit & sawdust joint, decent music (sometimes) - but famously, the best real Ale pub in town. Bewildering array of draught ale - must be at least 8 lines. Good belgian lagers on draught too. The twice yearly beer festivals are not to be missed - the stillage, with around 25 types of ales at £2 a pint, is genius. Yeah, love this place.

Swan & Rushes - used to be the sister pub of the Criterion, but now gone separate ways. Older Victorian pub on a busy road, that is somehow quiet and laid back. Again, excellent range of imported beers and constantly changing guest Ales. Staff are ok.


----------



## jbob (Dec 10, 2006)

twisted_angel said:
			
		

> One of my most favourite places to go




The big shame with this place is - and it's really a bit of a silly gripe considering how marvellous the park is - is just how utterly crap the main pub in Newtown Linford is, The Bradgate. Truely horrendous. Better off heading towards Swithland to round of a day in the park in a proper country pub.


----------



## twisted_angel (Dec 19, 2006)

jbob said:
			
		

> The big shame with this place is - and it's really a bit of a silly gripe considering how marvellous the park is - is just how utterly crap the main pub in Newtown Linford is, The Bradgate. Truely horrendous. Better off heading towards Swithland to round of a day in the park in a proper country pub.


I used to work there!   and yes i agree its horrendous  

try going into copt oak and try the pub the copt oak ( funnily enough) nice beer, great food.


----------



## ill-informed (Dec 22, 2006)

i'm also from between l'boro & l'ster, lived most of my adult life away in asia, scotland, wales and yorkshire, but now i'm back as i've got a family. I was very cynical about the place when i left, but i do like it here now and i think overall it's the best place to live, braggy is without doubt my favourite place in the world, saw the rut recently which was great!


----------



## BEARBOT (Dec 22, 2006)

ive spent a fair bit of time in leicester but not since 2002..i went out with a guy living there and also spent time in the early 90s there when freinds were studying there..overall its quite mainstream/dull

but to be fair derby is worse,far far worse if you arent 100%conventional  

leicester has an art centre at least and a gay/lesbian centre(well both these were around years back dont know about now)
there is also pickled egg records..the guy running it(nigel) even did a festie(eggstock) this summer which i heard great things about..the music he puts on tends to be very experimental/left field for me non mainstream culture IS important..i feel sorry for nigel in away cos he struggles to get much of an audience in leicester...


----------



## Rajjie (Dec 23, 2006)

Anybody support the mighty City? I'm going to watch them vs. Cardiff today.

UP THE FOXES!


----------



## JE:5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jbob said:
			
		

> To balance out my previously unenthusiastic post, I must say that although Leicester is kinda average in many respects, it's decent boozer level is exponentially high.
> 
> My faves in no particular order:
> 
> ...



Have you ever been to the Old Horse on London road? the landlord seems to have some obsession with death, he has a hearse out front and the pub is littered with various things like skulls and the rather fetching coffin table  Nice pub though and it's my local.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 4, 2007)

Rajjie said:
			
		

> Anybody support the mighty City? I'm going to watch them vs. Cardiff today.
> 
> UP THE FOXES!



I went to that game, there's a [short!] Leicester thread in the football forum somewhere.  Looks like we're getting Manderic in a couple of weeks which'll be good news for the much needed cash/optimism investment!


----------



## Rajjie (Jul 9, 2007)

Bump Bump. Wahey, I'm back in the 'shire for the Summer.


----------



## mozzy (Jul 9, 2007)

JE:5 said:
			
		

> Anyone else from Leicester?



My Mum is from Leicester, so I have loads of relatives in Leicester (Syston, Tugby, Quorn, and City Centre - Halifax Drive rings bells too).

I have always found it really friendly and the countryside around Leicester is beautiful, especially places like Rutland Water.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 9, 2007)

My mum lived in Syston for a year or so.  It's actually quite a nice little place.  Storming curry house on the high street, too.


----------



## twisted_angel (Jul 10, 2007)

mozzy said:
			
		

> My Mum is from Leicester, so I have loads of relatives in Leicester (Syston, Tugby, Quorn, and City Centre - Halifax Drive rings bells too).
> 
> I have always found it really friendly and the countryside around Leicester is beautiful, especially places like Rutland Water.


Ohh you have family in my village  

( hopes its not my neighbour lovingly nicnamed Mrs Bucket)


----------



## mozzy (Jul 10, 2007)

twisted_angel said:
			
		

> Ohh you have family in my village
> 
> ( hopes its not my neighbour lovingly nicnamed Mrs Bucket)



Nar, that could be my mum, but she hasn't lived in Leicester for years! My Aunts are more akin to Nora Batty!!

I think my relatives live near the graveyard if I remember correctly, but i've not been there for years! Used to spend alot of time there as a kid though.


----------



## twisted_angel (Jul 10, 2007)

mozzy said:
			
		

> Nar, that could be my mum, but she hasn't lived in Leicester for years! My Aunts are more akin to Nora Batty!!
> 
> I think my relatives live near the graveyard if I remember correctly, but i've not been there for years! Used to spend alot of time there as a kid though.


Im in Quorn..not Leicester itself.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 28, 2007)

twisted_angel said:
			
		

> Im in Quorn..



Is that why you're a veggie?


----------



## skaboy (Mar 16, 2008)

I sure miss my ham cobs thats for sure.....


----------



## jbob (Mar 16, 2008)

skaboy said:


> I sure miss my ham cobs thats for sure.....



Cheese and onion mix, surely?

There's also a good range of cardiac inducing pasty shops.

I'm going through a 'I quite like Leicester' stage at the moment. I wouldn't want to generate suspicion and get much more enthusiastic than that, though ... Will be here for another couple of years at least, so I hope this pleasant feeling of simmering just above ambivalence continues. 

Summer Sundae looks reasonably good this year.


----------



## skaboy (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah i know what you mean mate, im living away from the place now and missing it like hell! Its fucking excellent compared to plymouth!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 30, 2010)

Any Leicester crew post on here? Moved up here a couple of weeks ago and I'm liking the city as it goes, although when I speak to yokals I normally get a mixture of ambivalence and weariness about the place. What to local urbs think? Don’t slag it of too much mind, I’ve got a four year fixed term contract here! 

What’s the nightlife like? I’m in to all sorts of dance music, but preferably not too commercial. The Charlotte seems to have some interesting line ups, but it looks a tad grimy from the outside – went to Life the other night, but it wasn’t really my cup of tea!


----------



## a_chap (Jan 30, 2010)

I moved +_away_+ from leicester if that's any help


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## a_chap (Jan 30, 2010)

Jeff, the bits of Leicester I remember have long since been demolished and rebuilt. You mentioned the Charlotte - I hope that's the Princess Charlotte and it's still going. I saw John Cooper Clarke there in 1980-ish 

I'd tell you my favourite pubs but I don't think many of them a have survived the architectural massacre that's typified by "The Shires".


----------



## 8ball (Jan 31, 2010)

No, Leicester is a medium-sized settlement in the Midlands.


----------



## mr steev (Jan 31, 2010)

a_chap said:


> Jeff, the bits of Leicester I remember have long since been demolished and rebuilt. You mentioned the Charlotte - I hope that's the Princess Charlotte and it's still going. I saw John Cooper Clarke there in 1980-ish



I think the Charlotte is facing demolition very soon, to be turned into flats.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 31, 2010)

mr steev said:


> I think the Charlotte is facing demolition very soon, to be turned into flats.



Oh bollocks


----------



## 8ball (Jan 31, 2010)

mr steev said:


> I think the Charlotte is facing demolition very soon, to be turned into flats.


----------



## mr steev (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought it closed down last year, but a quick google says it reopened in January. However, I heard on the radio the other day that it was facing imminent demolition and wikipedia says



> The Charlotte recently announced that the last ever night will be on March 13th 2010 before it will be developed into student flats.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 31, 2010)

mr steev said:


> it will be developed into student flats



Fecking students. Why can't they just leave things alone.


----------



## mr steev (Jan 31, 2010)

It makes a change from 'luxury appartments' I guess. I'd blame the developers rather than the students though.

An old pub close to me was demolished just weeks after it closed.






The same pub years ago...






The bastards didn't even have planning permission and their appeal has just been lost! So now it's just a pile of rubble and a bit of wasteland


----------



## a_chap (Jan 31, 2010)

Which pub's that then?



mr steev said:


> I'd blame the developers rather than the students though.



Don't fall for that "innocent student" propaganda. I think you'll find they're usually behind most things that go wrong in the world 

Banking crisis. Students.
Global warming. Students.
Andy Murray. Students.

They're everywhere....


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 31, 2010)

Got set upon by some feral youths on New Walk last night. Surrounded by the hooded and masked shits I was - one of them kicked me in the hip and it's sore and bruised today. Hey ho. Went to Superfly on Kings Road - it was alright I suppose.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 31, 2010)

Pity I let my Student hunting licence lapse, I could have bagged a few with me 12 bore. Anyway I didn't know Leicester had a Kings Road. A King Richards Road, yes. But they knocked half of that down when I was a kid.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 31, 2010)

That should have read "King Street".


----------



## a_chap (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah, King Street makes more sense. Seem to have drifted off topic here - you were after recommendations for places to go in Leicester. I, rather unhelpfully, can only recommend places I used to go about 25 years ago. The Globe (Silver Street) used to be great until they removed the Bar Billairds table. -sigh-


----------



## BassJunkie (Dec 18, 2020)

Some people in Leicester have had enough:


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 29, 2021)

BassJunkie said:


> Some people in Leicester have had enough:
> View attachment 244023


Totally sympathise. I'm in the West End of Leicester and the streets have become fly tipping central. It's all mattresses and assorted detritus these days. I blame the buy to let landlords.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2021)

So, I'm playing a gig in Leicester soon. What's it like these days?
Any decent bars?


----------



## a_chap (Nov 25, 2021)

I think the deafening silence answers your question...


----------



## weltweit (Nov 25, 2021)

I have never been to Leicester so have no experiences to go by but at Poly there was a stunningly boring young 20 year old on a business course who came from Leicester and wanted to be a bank manager.  

It turned my attitude about the place. Bank Manager eh ..


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 26, 2021)

editor said:


> So, I'm playing a gig in Leicester soon. What's it like these days?
> Any decent bars?


City centre? Depends what sort of bar you're after. The Blue Boar and the Rutland & Derby do some decent ales. Also there's the Ale Wagon, it used to be frequented by elderly lefties - not sure now as it's a while since I've been there.


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 26, 2021)

There's also The Musician! But that might be a bit of a busman's holiday for you.


----------



## BassJunkie (Dec 3, 2021)

My mates often played the Firebug, which is relatively sizeable.


----------



## BassJunkie (Dec 3, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> City centre? Depends what sort of bar you're after. The Blue Boar and the Rutland & Derby do some decent ales. Also there's the Ale Wagon, it used to be frequented by elderly lefties - not sure now as it's a while since I've been there.


Sadly the chap who ran the Ale Wagon died, and I think, but not sure, that the pub died with him, as it were.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 3, 2021)

BassJunkie said:


> Sadly the chap who ran the Ale Wagon died, and I think, but not sure, that the pub died with him, as it were.


Did he? That's sad news. When I first moved to Leicester 20 years ago, I was never out of that pub.

The Firebug ha had a few changes of ownership, I think. If I recall correctly, it went a bit fashy at one point... but I think it may be okay now.

On the subject of fashy, avoid Spencers (formerly Churchill's or Winston's). The clue is in the name so it's clientele are mostly cunts.


----------



## BassJunkie (Dec 3, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Did he? That's sad news. When I first moved to Leicester 20 years ago, I was never out of that pub.
> 
> The Firebug ha had a few changes of ownership, I think. If I recall correctly, it went a bit fashy at one point... but I think it may be okay now.
> 
> On the subject of fashy, avoid Spencers (formerly Churchill's or Winston's). The clue is in the name so it's clientele are mostly cunts.


Totally. That pub has had a certain demographic for a long as I've known it. Happily The Globe's still good.


----------



## Duncan2 (Dec 3, 2021)

They have spent a great deal of money on Leicester City Centre and some rather ordinary streets are somewhat like boulevards with trees and pedestrianised areas.The Christmas tree will be up by now in the City Centre and if previous years are anything to go by it will be a good one.Leicester Market is always fascinating in addition to which at the end of Burleys Way there is a supermarket which has a humungous range of produce from Africa and South East Asia.My partner isnt vaccinated so I have to admit many months have elapsed since I have been there but obliged to choose between Coventry and Leicester as a weekend urban haunt for me its Leicester every time.Football and Rugby teams also outstanding.Havent read the thread-apologies if this has all been pointed out earlier.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 3, 2021)

I fucking love it here... just don't tell any local chizzits I said that. I'm always telling them, "yeah but it's not a patch on Manchester"


----------



## a_chap (Dec 4, 2021)

The wife and I are from Leicester and we both agree that this word "chissit" ("chizzit", "chisit", etc.) is just a modern fabrication.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 4, 2021)

I agree It's not a word you hear in Leicester, but it's not modern either and was apparently coined by Skeggy shopkeepers during Leicester week/fortnight.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 4, 2021)

Having spent many "July fortnight" holidays in Skeggy (and Mablethorpe, Chapel St. Lenoards & Ingoldmells) I can honestly say I never heard it used there either.

There were as many families on holiday from Nottingham and Derby as there were from Leicester (you could tell based on which local newspapers they bought) so I find it hard to believe that "chissit" was a term reserved for Leicester folk.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 4, 2021)

Hmm... maybe I am misinformed. Besides, everyone knows the correct nomenclature for Leicester folk is Leicesterfarian.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2021)

So we played the Soundhouse last night and it's a lovely small venue with a fabulously over the top lighting system. The weather was appalling so in the end we stayed up and got drunk in the hotel bar till 5am (Premier Inn). The bar closed at 1 so I went out on a classy 2am Uber booze run.

Sadly got to see very little of Leicester although we had a nice meal at Herb, a south Indian veggie restaurant.


----------



## Duncan2 (Dec 5, 2021)

As Dr Johnson said-if you're tired of Leicester you're tired of life Always next year Editor.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 5, 2021)

editor said:


> So we played the Soundhouse last night and it's a lovely small venue with a fabulously over the top lighting system. The weather was appalling so in the end we stayed up and got drunk in the hotel bar till 5am (Premier Inn). The bar closed at 1 so I went out on a classy 2am Uber booze run.
> 
> Sadly got to see very little of Leicester although we had a nice meal at Herb, a south Indian veggie restaurant.View attachment 299454


Herb is ace. Have they still got the vintage Indian BSA motorbike in the restaurant?


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 5, 2021)

Duncan2 said:


> As Dr Johnson said-if you're tired of Leicester you're tired of life Always next year Editor.


Yeah, that Doctor Johnson was a bit of a wag


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Herb is ace. Have they still got the vintage Indian BSA motorbike in the restaurant?


Royal Enfield!


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 5, 2021)

That's the one


----------



## ouirdeaux (Dec 5, 2021)

I found myself in Leicester last year, and went into a pub at random. I was pleasantly surprised by the combination of a good choice of beer and friendly customers.

Unfortunately I can't remember the name of the pub, but perhaps someone will recognise it. It's in the centre.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 5, 2021)

Dunno. It's been a while since I was in city centre pubs. By and large, Leicester pubs are quite friendly and I generally find Leicesterfarians to be a pretty easy going lot. Just avoid Churchgate on Friday and Saturday nights though, it can get a bit lairy down there.


----------

